# My boy is growing up :-)



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's my Jarvis, now at the grand age of 5 months ... He's such a good boy and soooo clever. I may be biased but I reckon our 'Poos are the best breed ever x









Not a poseur much !!









My eight year old son Jude and his best friend  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jude and Jarvis  handsome boys!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update ... I agree .. best breed ever


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

And to prove more : 










This is currently who I am in bed with ! Yes they both have their own beds (Jarvis has a crate next to my bed) but it's a weekend treat 

Me "I'd never have him in bed with me"
Mum "yeah sure, I believe you!!"

Conversation applied to both my son and puppy lol !!! X




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Both your boys are gorgeous  and I LOVE both their names, especially Jude, they look great together xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah lovely photos of both your boys, both very handsome too


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely photos of two handsome boys! The picture of the bed made me laugh because that is how Scarlett sleeps a lot of the time too - taking up as much room as her little body can!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

now that is CUTE.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

He's a lovely colour where did you get him from, the puppy that is.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh thank you for your kind replies  he was from a family breeder in Northamptonshire (Jarvis not Jude haha) his mum had two litters one before were cockers and this one of 'poos' She unfortunately has now been spayed so no more :-( she was a lemon roan cocker and the dad was a chocolate poodle. Xx


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qjnuqo
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Mummy and babies









Mummy









Daddy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He is stunning, lovely to see him with Jude. You may just need to get yourself another bed! By the time Hattie stretches out I find myself with around 2 ft of a 5ft bed. May have to make alternative arrangements once Minton graduates from his crate maybe I will sleep in there.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jarvis is so handsome. And so is Jude - you did good


----------

